# shadow



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok today i noticed something different with shadow not only is his crown comming back big time but when i first got him if i went near the cage he would go to the back of the cage well today i went to the cage he just sat right there and when i said his name his head would bop up and look right at me so i kept repeating his name he now knows his name but stretch had to get in on the action and he started saying come here sparkles


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like Shadow is getting comfortable around you!  That's great news!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great soon you will have an arm full of tiels


----------

